# Moving from London to Dubai - worth it?



## terf (Apr 21, 2010)

So we're in the position of considering a job offer for Dubai but we're not really sure. There are three of us - me, my hubbie and baby daughter. I dont want to end up another bored housewife, at the same time we want to be able to save enough money while there. Is a AED500k salary (incl housing and allowances) a good package? Will I miss London too much? Will we be able to save any money for a deposit back home? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

In order

Yes it is
maybe
Depends on lifestyle


----------



## terf (Apr 21, 2010)

I really enjoy the culture and lifestyle in London - I guess my question is - is there more to do in dubai than going to the mall? I've seen far too many bored housewives while i've been visiting. Also how much does a car cost? And are housing prices coming down some more - for eg we'd like to get a 3 bed villa - if feasible.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Hiya Terf,

Culture & Lifestyle... museums & nightclubs? We don't have much in the way of museums in Dubai (not in the same league as London) although Abu Dhabi is working on it. Nightclubs we have aplenty if that's your thing.

Stuff to do apart from going to the mall... off-road driving (dune bashing) & camping in the desert, diving, cycling, horseriding, running, learning to dance, learning another language... you'll only be bored if you let yourself be. You could always become a Jumeirah Jane (Mummy's who "do lunch") but there's far better ways to spend your time.

Cars are very cheap... I'd strongly recommend buying Japanese for reliability & resale value... a decent 4X4 will set you back less than 27,000 quid provided you don't want an Audi or BMW. German cars have extortionate servicing costs as well.

We pay about 26,000 quid per annum for a 3 bed villa in the Springs... very nice for us and prices are still falling.

Saving money is easy provided you don't get into the habit of drinking it all away and wasting it on "toys". Saving for a house in the UK is a no-brainer whilst your here. Besides anything else, have fun here and enjoy the experience. From Dubai you're within easy reach of Jordan, Egypt, India, Oman and so many other great places. Travel and enjoy the experience.

Cheers, GD.


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

GlabrousD is quite right. There are a lot of interesting things here in Dubai. And what is more you'll get warm summer the whole year round...


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Mohammeddin said:


> And what is more you'll get warm summer the whole year round...


Oh yes! Gotta love the fantastic weather. Even in summer it's never too hot to go sailing, diving or kite-surfing... great town for getting out and doing stuff. :clap2:


----------



## terf (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks GlabrousD - I wasn't so convinced about moving but hubbie rightly said that this is a once in a lifetime opp and we should give it a go. I work in the arts here so I know I wont really be able to do anything in the same league in dubai. I am not very fond of shopping and sitting around making empty chat over coffee so will definitely have to investigate other entertainment options...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

terf said:


> Thanks GlabrousD - I wasn't so convinced about moving but hubbie rightly said that this is a once in a lifetime opp and we should give it a go. I work in the arts here so I know I wont really be able to do anything in the same league in dubai.* I am not very fond of shopping and sitting around making empty chat over coffee* so will definitely have to investigate other entertainment options...


What makes you think people do that here?


----------



## terf (Apr 21, 2010)

Andy Capp that was in response to the "Jumeirah Janes" thing - not my cup of tea. You do seem a bit touchy about it though.


----------



## silentlyhappy (Apr 21, 2010)

terf said:


> So we're in the position of considering a job offer for Dubai but we're not really sure. There are three of us - me, my hubbie and baby daughter. I dont want to end up another bored housewife, at the same time we want to be able to save enough money while there. Is a AED500k salary (incl housing and allowances) a good package? Will I miss London too much? Will we be able to save any money for a deposit back home? Thanks in advance.


All perosnally dependant on youself of course I suppose.

1. Is that better than your current income?
2. That depends entirely upon yourself. (Not too many Red Buses here).
3. A deposit on what exactly???

Are there really any questions here??????

Don't mean to be rude but have you and your Husband actually discussed this together atall??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jumeriah Janes, they are so last year dahling - most of their husbands have now been fired and the lime tree cafe is doing a fire sale on carrot cake!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Jumeriah Janes, they are so last year dahling - most of their husbands have now been fired and the lime tree cafe is doing a fire sale on carrot cake!


this year it's more Ajmann Andy


----------



## silentlyhappy (Apr 21, 2010)

SBP said:


> this year it's more Ajmann Andy


Completely Off topic here but as I deal with numbers in my Profession and also being an avid film buff...

What do the Gambling Fraternity actually mean when they say that somebody has been " Welshing on a deal..?", ...again no reference to your Nationality SBP , but could you perhaps know anything about this reference?

(Or perhaps I may have just mispelled it, and if so please ignore my question)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Jumeriah Janes, they are so last year dahling - most of their husbands have now been fired and the lime tree cafe is doing a fire sale on carrot cake!


Their carrot cake is lovely! 
Terf, not all ladies in Dubai sit around, drink tea and and engage in idle gossip, so your comments could rub some people off the wrong way. You will love this city, after the initial settling down period of course. I'm sure there'll be plenty of opportunities for you to make good use of your time as well!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Some go shopping 

the salary is more than adequate, it isn't boring and having lived in London for many years, prefer waking up to warmth


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would think that you could get involved with the 'arts' here if you are a bit flexible. You might find Abu Dhabi has a bit more intellectual happenings then Dubai, but still think you could get involved enough to not be a bored housewife.


----------



## silentlyhappy (Apr 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Their carrot cake is lovely!
> Terf, not all ladies in Dubai sit around, drink tea and and engage in idle gossip, so your comments could rub some people off the wrong way. You will love this city, after the initial settling down period of course. I'm sure there'll be plenty of opportunities for you to make good use of your time as well!


Meaning that you "Actually DONT Eat Carrot Cake , Drink Tea and Gossip on Forums all day long???????...hahahaha...just our Accountant type Humour....we are really funny sometimes...hahaha....What is your favourire type of tea Miss Pamela??.......Please don't think that I'm being presumptious but I have actively tried "MY Very Best" to make contact with all of you wonderful people who made me feel so welcome when I first joined the Forum yesterday, by the way....There's a very entertaining place here called the "Forum Lounge", the people there are so witty, it's positively hilarious...I would hope to see you there sometime in the future (Hopefully, as please keep this quiet but they do seem to be quite close to oneanother, I have made several attempts before even receiving 1 reply, but I think that 1 reply was well worth the attempt,) I think that I may even be able to ingratiate myself into their very funny club if I box clever, please feel free to pop along if you should so like. as I said before your VERY warm welcome yesterday and everybody elses made me feel so "Accepted", for want of a better word, as you know us "Beancounters" are never exactly known for being the life and soul of the partry are we????..Hahahahaha.


----------



## terf (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol thanks for the funny and useful comments everyone!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

what is your job here and there ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It's all Mirdiff Mary's these days.

As for the arts - Louvre, Abu Dhabi is coming, loads of traditional and Islamic art exhibitions in Sharjah and Dubai has quite a few contemporary warehouse type spaces and galleries.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

terf said:


> I work in the arts here


Hiya Terf,

"The Arts" covers a broad spectrum... we have art galleries, am-dram groups, painting groups and if you're in meeeja ("Dahlink") there are TV and radio channels based in Media City who may be able to offer you gainful (?) employment. There's loads to keep you occupied without turning you into a Rashidiya Recluse/Mirdiff Mummy/Barsha B1tch/Downtown Diva etc. 

Cheers, GD.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

GlabrousD said:


> radio channels based in Media City who may be able to offer you gainful (?) employment.


Judging by the current high standards, especially in radio advertising, I imagine this would be a tough gig to get into.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Judging by the current high standards, especially in radio advertising, I imagine this would be a tough gig to get into.


Please Mr. Rossi, tell me you're being sarcastic? Granted I did stop listening to local radio stations in Dubai about five years ago but at that time the advertising was moronic in the extreme. The same five or six adverts run incessantly for weeks on end only went to show the dire, unimaginitive level of the advertising industry in this country.

Please assure me that they're not still airing "shouty american", "sickly sweet family" and "condescending sexist" adverts that they used to specialise in?

I now download my favourite radio programmes from around the World and listen to them on a USB stick in my car - phew, decent radio and no tacky Duabi advertising 

Cheers, GD.


----------



## terf (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a writer - currently writing for a few shows for broadcasters here in the UK so for me it's going to be a bit tough finding similar work in the UK. But for hubby this move would be a great for his career so I'm going along with it...


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

terf said:


> I'm a writer - currently writing for a few shows for broadcasters here in the UK


You can still work freelance from Dubai... we do have what's referred to as "High Speed Broadband" here you know.

Sadly what they actually mean is cripplingly expensive, painfully slow and ridiculously censored broadband run by a government owned duopoly with all the customer service skills of an axe murderer on acid. Should be OK for emailing a few scripts off to Blighty though - provided they don't contain any pron! 

Cheers, GD.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

terf said:


> I'm a writer - currently writing for a few shows for broadcasters here in the UK so for me it's going to be a bit tough finding similar work in the UK. But for hubby this move would be a great for his career so I'm going along with it...


Dubai is a not a cultural desert. 

There are numerous radio stations, a couple of TV channels, loads of art galleries, magazines that are published locally, as well as many newspapers. You may be surprised at what work is available and there are quite a few freelancers, although you need to watch out for visa/labour card issues.

Broadband is not always quite what we'd expect (or pay for), but for general internet use it's absolutely fine. Many women work and have very successful careers, so you can always avoid the 1950's housewife types. 

-


----------

